# Research on Veterans of the Afghanistan War



## perreaux (29 Jun 2011)

Greetings everyone.  My name is Les Perreaux and I'm a reporter with the Globe and Mail. 

I'm working on a project looking at the experiences of Afghanistan war vets, particularly those who have left the Canadian Forces and are now facing life outside the military support system. 

I'm currently working through contacts from my own time in Afghanistan in 2004 and 2006, when I was with the Canadian Press, but I also want to put out an open call here. I'd love to hear from anyone willing to share their experience. I want to look at all manner of issues facing vets, from medical and mental health services to employment and the social aspects of being a civilian again. And I'm sure there are a million issues I can't even imagine. 

Feel free to post here, of course, but I'd encourage you to contact me directly at the coordinates below. I'm trying to collect the broadest range of experience I can, and a detailed back-and-forth will be easier in direct communication.

Anonymity is assured, although I will eventually have to focus in on a few brave souls willing to have their names in the paper. For now, I just really want to hear from as many people as I can. 

Just a final note: I cleared this approach with Mike Bobbitt before posting. 

Many thanks, 
Les Perreaux
Globe and Mail

lperreaux(at)globeandmail.com
lperreaux(at)gmail.com
cell: 514-236-7917


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2011)

Welcome to Army.ca.

Don't know if you have yet or not, but the forums here are a great place to get good, detailed info from people both getting help and offering help - here's a good place to start:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,116.0.html

Don't be surprised if you meet with a certain level of leeriness re:  speaking to media.  A lot of people who post here have seen some pretty significant differences between what they've seen/said and what's printed/broadcast.  True, it may not happen often, and not with you in particular, but it only takes a few bad journalists (like cops, doctors, teachers or other professionals) to paint the rest of the profession with the "broad brush of bad".

Looking forward to seeing what comes out of your endeavours - good luck.


----------



## perreaux (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the tip, and the advice. I did see the veterans section. I've been doing a lot of reading there for a while now.  For my purposes, I thought it was best to make a transparent approach on an fresh thread. 

As for the wariness, I know what you mean, and I do understand. Most of us do our best to be fair and as comprehensive. As a craft, we don't always meet a high standard on either front. I like to think I do, particularly on a sensitive topic like this.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2011)

Good call on being as transparent as possible.  Don't be shy about sharing selected links to stories, or sharing a sense of how much you've covered in this area, to give a sense of how much you've dealt with this subject - or not (there's nothing wrong with saying you want to be educated).


----------



## perreaux (29 Jun 2011)

I was mulling over sharing a few links, but didn't want to overblow my experience. I haven't done a lot on veterans issues, but I spent a total of six months in Afghanistan, in Kabul in early 2004 and two Kandahar stints in 2006. Canadian Press doesn't have an open online archive, so stuff is a bit scattered. 

http://www.myspace.com/mikeopa/blog/177422376

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1590566/posts

It looks like there are also a few items scattered around these forums. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16151.0


----------



## perreaux (15 Jul 2011)

Hello folks. I don't know if anyone is still following this thread, but FYI, here's what I came up with on this go-around. It will be in Saturday's paper. I'm hoping to gain more expertise and continue to follow this area. Please feel free to contact me any time at the co-ordinates above. 
Les 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/the-canadian-war-vet-is-no-longer-an-old-guy/article2099390/


----------



## 63 Delta (15 Jul 2011)

Outstanding story! You really hit the mark there on the Veterans Affairs issues, and what its like to be a young veteran in modern times. Keep up the good work! This article is heads and tales above the National Post article that was up yesterday on one of my comrades...


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2011)

I agree. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Occam (15 Jul 2011)

Kudos from me.  Very well written and researched.


----------



## kratz (15 Jul 2011)

Thank you. For the time and effort in writing an accurate and succinct report.


----------



## brihard (16 Jul 2011)

Thanks Les, and well done. I remember Legree as an instructor on one of my courses; I'd wondered what had happened to him after he came home.

An excellent story- I think it will probably resound with many of us. Again, thank you.


----------



## john10 (16 Jul 2011)

Great article. You write well.


----------

